# Body Sensations



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

I just want to feel normal in my freaking body. I can't stop obsessing about the sensations that i get. My neck feels tight, or there is a pressure on my forhead, or my lower back hurts or my jaw is sore. All these sensations just make it impossible to not focus on myself and be overly self aware. Sometimes when I do grounding techniques like rubbing my hand against my leg or rubbing my feet together I feel a shift of energy releasing and I feel lighter. But I can't sustain it.

Is there any grounding suggestions. I'm sure this has already been talked about but I'd like to see some more suggestions. Also share how you feel in your body. 
Thanks


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Some heat, massage and stretching might help the muscle tension, if it's not there you can't feel it. Of you can't get PT or a real massage, they usually gave me 20 minutes of heat at a time, I'm sure you could look up stretches online. - otherwise, things like holding ice, a cold cold shower, snappin a rubber band , can all be pysical destractions and grounding


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Micah319 said:


> I just want to feel normal in my freaking body. I can't stop obsessing about the sensations that i get. My neck feels tight, or there is a pressure on my forhead, or my lower back hurts or my jaw is sore. All these sensations just make it impossible to not focus on myself and be overly self aware. Sometimes when I do grounding techniques like rubbing my hand against my leg or rubbing my feet together I feel a shift of energy releasing and I feel lighter. But I can't sustain it.
> 
> Is there any grounding suggestions. I'm sure this has already been talked about but I'd like to see some more suggestions. Also share how you feel in your body.
> Thanks


Micah,

I pretty much never feel like im TOTALLY ''in'' my body. Sometimes it feels like I don't even have a body at all. It seems like I am mostly existing in my head and I'm resonating a lot with the description of people describing their DP as ''being just a pair of eyes.'' I feel that a lot.

I would be very interested in grounding/awareness techniques that could help ''bring me back'' a little bit from this non-existing feeling.


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Micah,
> 
> I pretty much never feel like im TOTALLY ''in'' my body. Sometimes it feels like I don't even have a body at all. It seems like I am mostly existing in my head and I'm resonating a lot with the description of people describing their DP as ''being just a pair of eyes.'' I feel that a lot.
> 
> I would be very interested in grounding/awareness techniques that could help ''bring me back'' a little bit from this non-existing feeling.


Hi all i find small amounts of grit in my shoes helps


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Micah319 said:


> I just want to feel normal in my freaking body. I can't stop obsessing about the sensations that i get. My neck feels tight, or there is a pressure on my forhead, or my lower back hurts or my jaw is sore. All these sensations just make it impossible to not focus on myself and be overly self aware. Sometimes when I do grounding techniques like rubbing my hand against my leg or rubbing my feet together I feel a shift of energy releasing and I feel lighter. But I can't sustain it.
> 
> Is there any grounding suggestions. I'm sure this has already been talked about but I'd like to see some more suggestions. Also share how you feel in your body.
> Thanks


I have the same problem with my dp/anxiety. Ive always been curious about whether its a factor of dp, or just anxiety. I get tension in my upper body all over, dry mouth, smoldering lung sensation, tight jaw, headache, etc as anxiety symtpoms and they all are magnififed with dp i think. Its like its all i can focus on no matter what. I totally understand where youre coming from. Sometimes its hard to distinguish whats an an an anxiety symptomand whats a normal feeling- like a headache or sick feelings.

In the end I continue to believe its all anxiety but i think its dp that makes it all magnified.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies. i find a few klonopins usually takes the edge off


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Micah319 said:


> thanks for the replies. i find a few klonopins usually takes the edge off


I took a tamazepam yesterday, before I swam 50 lengths in the pool. A rythmic exercise of light to moderate exercise is great for the mind-body connection. (my opinion). Plus, it helps to think you are maintaining some semblance of physical health, even while your mental health is in the shitter.


----------



## mcalohan (Dec 30, 2011)

Dancing.


----------

